# CFS advocacy, you CAN help from home!!!



## Guest (Feb 24, 2000)

I was shown this by a friend awhile back and have been involved from my home ever since. It is very easy, and informative. The advocacy site is:silentpwcs-subscribe###egroups.comsending an e-mail here, you will get instructions on how to join and how you can help!!!This informational site is called CO-CURE (Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and Fibromyalgia Information Exchange) e-mail them and let them know you want to subscribe and be put on their mailing list, they send alot of useful information and updates on issues like the diversion of CFS funds!listserv###listserv.nodak.edu for instructions Both of these sites are worth the effort!!


----------

